# Help Identifying Lofts on Benross Quad Speed Hybrid Iron Set



## Gazcobain (Aug 12, 2013)

Could anyone help me identify the lofts on these clubs please - http://www.americangolf.co.uk/Benross/Benross-Quad-Combo-2Hy7-SW-Stl/242912,en_GB,pd.html.

I've heard reports that they are the same lofts as Benross' current Max Speed Hybrid Iron Set - http://www.benrossgolf.com/products/product/max-speed-irons - which would have the lofts as follows:

5-iron 28
6-iron 32
7-iron 36
8-iron 40
9-iron 44
PW 48
SW 56

If anyone could confirm this, it'd be excellent. I'm looking for a new wedge as I can comfortably hit my PW 120 yards, but struggle to hit 80 with my SW. If I could confirm these lofts to be the case I'd know I was looking for a 52 degree wedge for 100 yard shots.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 12, 2013)

There's a set of these in my pro shop. I can ask.

What's your worry with them? Even if the list you have put up there is wrong (by a degree each club) you're still going to need a Gap Wedge. The PW loft certainly won't be higher than 48, so the gap will still be there.


----------



## Gazcobain (Aug 12, 2013)

Cheers for the reply.

My worry is that I'm a newcomer to golf, only started playing it casually last year and only been taking it seriously this season (have come down from 28 to 25) and I'm not good enough to know how to take some power off of my PW, so when I'm left with a 100-105 yard shot I struggle. If I can know for sure what the lofts are of my clubs I'll know whether a 52-degree wedge can slot into my bag.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 12, 2013)

Give them a call on  01932 821 200


----------

